# "Cordless" Router



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm shopping for a router plane.

This will hopefully be a "one time purchase" for me. In other words, I want to spend a little more and get one that won't have me thinking a year or 5 years down the road "I should have gotten the one with the…"

Right now my prime suspect is the Veritas (Lee Valley) Router Plane with the fence and a couple of different blades.

This seems to be about the most versatile and complete new router plane out there right now.

Are there some other ones sold new that I should be considering that are the same or better in terms of quality and versatility?

What about refurbished? Are there some equivalent or better 'classic' ones out there? If so, where to shop for them?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

As for new, I think you picked the #1 suspect. Nothing refurbed will be as good. A #71 Stanley works well, especially with Veritas blades, but is hard to find with all parts, especially the shoe and fence, and the depth adjustment doesn't work nearly as well as the Veritas'.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

complete vintage router planes are pretty hard to come by. If you want to just open the box and use it, I think you have a good plan.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

The other one I would look at is the Lie-Neilson. Which surprisingly is actually cheaper than the Veritas.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have the Veritas and love it. But both FWW and PWW rate it and the Lie-Nielsen as equally good. If you get the LN, get the closed-throat one instead (slightly harder to see the blade, but far more stable on the edge of a board).


----------



## Sarahsliefie (Jan 14, 2016)

I stopped trying to get a good hand router for a good price and made one from an old chisel. The whole project was $1 for a thumb screw and it works amazingly. The funny thing was about a week after I made it I found one in garage sale for $10.

Here is how I built mine.


----------



## KarnWoodworks (Jan 14, 2016)

I'd recommend the Dewalt DWP611PK. Found it to be much better than bosch's.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

> I stopped trying to get a good hand router for a good price and made one from an old chisel. The whole project was $1 for a thumb screw and it works amazingly. The funny thing was about a week after I made it I found one in garage sale for $10.
> 
> Here is how I built mine.
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, I just watched your video last night as I've been considering the make or buy decision for a router plane myself. I don't think I've seen anyone else use a chisel. Almost all shop made router planes I've seen done use allen wrenches or purchased blades.

BTW - I enjoyed that video plus several of your other ones


----------



## Sarahsliefie (Jan 14, 2016)

> I stopped trying to get a good hand router for a good price and made one from an old chisel. The whole project was $1 for a thumb screw and it works amazingly. The funny thing was about a week after I made it I found one in garage sale for $10.
> 
> Here is how I built mine.
> 
> ...


WoW! thanks. That really is a huge complement!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

You might try making one. I just did that with the Veritas blade in it.

I am very happy with it and posted a blog on making it.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

i bought the #271 first, realized how useful it was and rushed and bought a #71. now days, i don't really use either to often but when i do, it is usually the smaller one for light cleanup duties. they're kinda a hassle to sharpen…

if you need one on the fly, paul sellars has a good vid to diy cheap router plane…nothing nice as the ones made by JW or Red but will work in a pinch


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the #71. The "shoe" allows the plane to fulfill all needed tasks. Sharpening is no big deal. Just don't try to hurry the job.
Bill


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Also there's a remake of the Preston router planes. Well liked vintage router plane that had a few spots to put the blades for a lot of versatility. As far as I know the Preston remake doesn't have the inlay attachments that the Veritas does. 
Here's the link:
http://www.walkemooretools.com/shop/router-plane-model-2500/


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

The LV router plane is best option as it is very versatile and plenty of upgrades available.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I looked at the Walke-Moore 2500 at Handworks last month. I already own a LN 71 and 271. I thought about the 2500 just because it's even larger and very well constructed, but couldn't convince myself I would need something bigger than the 71 often enough to justify it. But the guys at Walke-Moore make a quality tool. They'll be back in stock with the 2500s some time in July, and if you need the size, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.

Like Jrsgarage, I bought the 271 first, discovered how useful it was and stepped up to the 71 when I had a project that was too big for the 271. I also prefer the closed mouth, as it gives me better control. Can't comment on the LN vs LV, but I've bought tools from both and been impressed with both. Talked to reps from both at Handworks too. I think I'll continue buying tools from whichever seems the better deal on the tool I'm searching for.


----------



## mitch_56 (Feb 7, 2017)

I've never used it, but the Walke-Moore 2500 looks epic. However, they're out of stock, and as a company I'm not as familiar with their reputation as we all are with Lee Valley / Veritas, so what happens if they go out of business, and you need support? Also, the 2500 is very pricey, and so value becomes a question, since the Veritas is so well-known as a quality mfr, great customer service, etc.

I agree with the above posters…all things considered the Veritas is probably the way to go. I have one and the 71, and agree the Veritas is the better of the two.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have the LV. It is a really good option if you use the fence and additional cutters. The LN is limited in cutters and the cutters are more expensive. Pictured below with a Stanley 71 and it's accessories. I would love to have the Walke-Moore just because it is a beautiful tool. Also, the LV medium router plane takes the same cutters as the large. For small router planes I got the LN off of ebay. The square shaft is nice.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The Veritas is a very nice one and I looked hard at it.

I ended up making my own and used the Veritas cutters. I posted a blog showing how I made it. It works well for me and an option you might consider


----------



## HTown (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm looking at my LV version right now and couldn't be happier. I started looking for a vintage one but didn't see any that interested me. I'm currently using it to get clean the bottoms of the pin recess of blind dovetails. Just a very handy, accurate tool.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good job Redoak49, she's a beaut.


----------

